# Witches Luncheon 2018 @ Mrs. Lovetts Pie Shoppe



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I had wanted to do a Sea Witch/ Pirates Witches Luncheon for 2018 but a few factors have made me switch to a Sweeny Todd ... Mrs. Lovetts Pie Shoppe Luncheon instead. One of those factors is that there is a very good possibility that we will be moving to the UK after the new year and some excellent suggestions from Pumpkinpie . Change of countries will make it difficult to decorate for the party. We will come back to Canada for the month of October since we celebrate Thanks Giving ... both of our birthdays and Halloween. So ... Mrs. Lovetts Pie Shoppe allows me to get everything prepared ... the invites ... menu ... basic layout ... and thank you gifts ... from the UK and just send them or take them or get them done in Canada when ready. I will hold the party at one of my family members home. Just need a dining room.

So ... Invites ... are Mrs. Lovetts Pie boxes with pies ... pie tin with gummy candy body parts inside 

Decorations for the room ... brick ovens ... barrel ... meat grinder ... Mrs. Lovetts Pie Shoppe sign ... Barbor sign. Tattered and dirty table cloth ...tin plates and cups . Work bench with baking utensils ... 

Menu ... assorted meat pies.

Party game ... fingers crossed ... large version of Operation ... 

Party thank you gifts ... cutting boards ...

I will dress up as Mrs. Lovett on Holiday ... white and red stripped dress 

This is the plan ... I think I can pull this off ... 

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated ... please let me know if you have any ideas to help with this theme. To me it kind of fits with us going to the UK ...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love love love....your so gonna rock this theme...and u will make a wonderful Mrs. Lovetts


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I've been thinking about your invites...i think u need to send either with their pies or as a save the date sent out earlier...a coupon for a free shave  lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

pumpkinpie said:


> I've been thinking about your invites...i think u need to send either with their pies or as a save the date sent out earlier...a coupon for a free shave  lol


Oh that is a excellent idea. I love the coupon for a shave !!!! Great "save the date ".... I am going to do that ! Thank you !


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I could see it being really cute labelling the pie "flavors" with whatever profession that specific guest is in, kind of like they do in the film.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Kenneth said:


> I could see it being really cute labelling the pie "flavors" with whatever profession that specific guest is in, kind of like they do in the film.


Good point ... thank you ... I will do that ! Nice touch for the guests.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

This will be my invitation ... in the "pie" will be gummy body parts .


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

This will be my costume for the Luncheon ... I already have it ... so excited. Had to buy a bustle for it though.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Oh that is an awesome dress! This is going to be such a fun theme to plan!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I found in the most unlikely of places, the plates that I want for the Luncheon ... Lowes. Not just that but they were on sale plus buying on line ... another 15% off ... I now have 17 ... I know ... an odd number ... thought I order 12 ... need new glasses ...lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Today I purchased a few more tankards for the table ... looking at the movie again I saw that they used tankards so I have 6 ... found 4 more on eBay ... and will keep my eye our for a few more at a reasonable price. Candlesticks, knives and forks a metal pitcher and some ragged assed napkins should be all that I need on the table ... oh ... maybe some tarnished salt and pepper shakers .


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Mrs. Lovett's Pie Shop has Chinese lanterns and birdcages above the tables ... I finally found some lanterns that will get delivered to Canada ... and fit the look I want. I need to also find bird cages to hang from the ceiling .... my next task.

I need to distress these lanterns but they are the closest to what I would really like that I have found, fits the budget and will be delivered to Canada.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have found ... at the Bridal Expo this weekend ... the perfect place to make my pies for the Luncheon ... It is called Pie Junkie and one of the owners is very much into Sweeny Todd ... can I get any luckier !!!! So ... I would like to have 2 or 3 savoury meat pies on the plate, mashed potatoes and mushy peas. Gravy on the side ... lol ... A salad starter ... just because I would like a balanced meal ... lol .... and for dessert ... PIE! When I asked if they would do a pastry finger or thumb coming out of the pie the answer was ... but of course ! I am so stoked!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Pumpkin Pie found the perfect sign for my luncheon ... not only is it exactly what I was looking for ... but it saves me a bunch of time not having to make it! Win ... Win! I just have to change the shop name ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Look what I found ... this will work nicely in the bathroom ...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm loving everything!!! It's just falling into place so perfectly, can't wait till u can actually start staging


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

LOL, seriously if you can think it, someone is probably selling it somewhere. What a find!



margaret said:


> Look what I found ... this will work nicely in the bathroom ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I received my barber shop sign yesterday ... smaller than anticipated but will work fine. It seems as if we will be here , at our home, for the party ... so ... I have sketched out a plan of how the rooms are going to be set up. I seem to be finding more things that I would like to use to decorate for the party and there are more items that I will have to make. It seems once again, that cardboard will be my friend. I will try to make a work bench for Mrs. Lovett and build facade for my hallway ... that will be quite the undertaking ... about 20 ft of wall to cover.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg I can't wait to see what you've got up that sleeve...so excited


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Today I received the lanterns I had ordered for Mrs. Lovett's Pie Shop. They are a bit smaller than I had expected but since I have ordered 8 ... they should be fine. This way I will hang them lower so they will be more noticeable. I will also have bird cages hanging from the ceiling. I went to Dollarama today as well and found some cutting boards that I will use for thank-you gifts. They are not the shape that I would have preferred but I don't think that I would be able to cut and sand 18 of these bad boys without disaster. I will not be laser cutting the wood but using a decal instead .


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

You always do such inspirational work, it all looks great so far! Love the idea of cutting boards as thank you gifts.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

So I have done my drawings ... my blueprint to how I would like to decorate the room. There will be changes I am sure ..


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

More of the walls ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Part of the decorations that I am putting on the table are cockroaches ... I have found a remote control cockroach that should scare a few people as it scurries across the table.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I can't wait to see how you develop your theme.. I love your work! And love love love this theme!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

He he.. and as for your idea of having a shaving coupon.. it would be a 'shave the date' lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

lucidhalloween said:


> He he.. and as for your idea of having a shaving coupon.. it would be a 'shave the date' lol


Ohhhhhhh! How freaking awesome ! Shave the Date! Thank you so much! I am soooo going to use that! Love!!!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

So after pinning a whole bunch of diy birdcages and after buying an expensive ... even after BOGO at Micheals ... low and behold ... I go to Dollarama and find bird cages ... exactly what I was looking for. Mind you to get all 6 I went to three stores and probably used up more money in gas than I should of .... but that's another story ... lol ... So I returned the Micheals cages and now a bit of spray paint and I have what I wanted. Now just waiting for my fake Budgies to show up from Aliexpress ... 

The other day on a visit to Value Village ... I found a couple more Operation games ... still not sure what I am going to do with those ... but I feel the need to pick them up when I see them ... :


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Yay....birdcages!!! Those will b perfect...im telling u this theme was meant to b, you've found some wonderful pieces


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

My remote control cockroaches came yesterday and they are going to be so much fun! They are a bit bigger than I expected but this way they won't be missed. One will be placed on the table and we will make it scurry around ... hoping to have a least one person scream and one run away from the table ... and I think one in the bathroom ... for at least one scare ... I know it is a bit creepy having someone outside the door ... but I have to try this at least once .... just have it scurry across the counter or come out from under the toilet ... lol ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I was given a present this past weekend that is perfect for my party ... It a was such a thoughtful gift and I absolutely love it!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I am getting a tiny bit frustrated by not being able to get things on ebay shipped to Canada. There was a set of 8 tankards that I really tried hard to get ... even contacted the owner and still there was some glitch that would not allow him to send to Canada . Sigh ... this also happened with a pitcher I wanted. So damn frustrating ... I ended up buying a pitcher from Pottery Barn and as you can imagine was just a bit more expensive than the other one I really wanted ... Oh the things you do when it comes to decorating for your party ... lol ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

A friend made me the most gorgeous bottles and tin for next years Pirates/Sea Witch ... Witches Luncheon. The details and just the overall look of the potion bottles are stunning ... I love the mermaid bottle so much ... absolute favourite!!!!! I thought I would share them with you. The pirate bottle and tin are amazing ... but I am head over heals about the mermaid bottle ... lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Spring has sprung and there are 7 months until my Witches Luncheon. Time to start to get to work on some of the decorations and props that I will need to pull this thing off. I just got a couple more things for the party this past week ... a lovely pitcher ... should fit almost 2 bottles of wine in it, a bag of 50 plastic cockroaches which for some reason don't seem like quite enough so I ordered another 30 .... and some plastic budgies for the bird cages that hang above the table ... I am now second guessing and wondering if I should put bird skeletons in the cages instead. Now I need to organize myself and start to get my decor done ... I think I will start on one wall at a time and begin at Wall #4. Need to purchase large sheets of cardboard ... I think that cardboard will be easier to cut out than foam board plus ... Witchykitty has made me a bit more aware of the environment so I think as far as recycling that will work better.


----------



## Witchat1&70 (Mar 9, 2018)

margaret said:


> To me it kind of fits with us going to the UK ...


Sounds fab and "Ye old Pie Shoppe" is very British indeed! Where in the UK are you moving to?


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Witchat1&70 said:


> Sounds fab and "Ye old Pie Shoppe" is very British indeed! Where in the UK are you moving to?


Witchat1&70. ... I took a look at your website ... awesome stuff! I think that I am going to steal your idea for the bird in the birdcage ... do you think that would be better than the budgies? I am now following you on facebook. As far as moving to the UK ... it would be London ... but it is not finalized yet ... our move may end up not be to the UK.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have begun ... first sign done ... was kind of having a hard time with starting on the projects that I need to complete for the Witches Luncheon this year ... just needed to actually start ... beginning with wall #6 ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Today I got a couple more things in the mail ... this time they are all for the lavatory ... for the counter ... a little "shaving" set up ... soap disk, shaving brush ,a bit of blood and I think it will be a great display. I think I will also have blood dripping down the mirrors, Sweeny Todd towel and a price list for a shave and haircut ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have gotten a couple of the signs that I will need for Mrs. Lovett's Pie Shop done ... Fleet Street ... I used every last drop of the red paint I had ... just made it and the Menu sign ... I will cross off a couple of the pie selections in front of the guests at the party ... giving them a choice of pies that they can order but then letting them know that 2 of the pies are no longer available ... a bit of theatrics ... lol ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have started working on my meat grinder ... I have used two grinders that I found on Pinterest as inspiration ...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Love love love!!! Can't wait to see how yours comes out


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2018)

I could see it being really cute labelling the pie "flavors" with whatever profession that specific guest is in, kind of like they do in the film.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have sent out the save the date cards wanted to make sure that people had enough time to make arrangements if necessary ... I had help from two people in the idea and design ... A big Thank You to Pumpkinpie and Cellipops ...


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Got mine yesterday and they look fantastic!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

margaret said:


> I have sent out the save the date cards wanted to make sure that people had enough time to make arrangements if necessary ... I had help from two people in the idea and design ... A big Thank You to Pumpkinpie.


Got mine on Saturday!! Fantastic!! Going to be put in one of my cabinets. 

If you want to do light weight pies for display, I made some with aluminum foil pie tins, potpourri, tulle & felt. Or you could just do batting inside.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I started making the signs for the building facade ... 11ft x 10 1/2 inches long ... 2 of them . They are the store signs ...


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Can't a US friend help you out? They buy and then ship to you?
BTW, another great theme, and job well done.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

bettyboop said:


> Can't a US friend help you out? They buy and then ship to you?
> BTW, another great theme, and job well done.


Yes ... but that can get quite expensive ... shipping gets crazy. I also feel bad asking that of friends .


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I started on my meat grinder ... have all the pieces painted ... need to make the hamburger that comes out of the grinder and then assemble it . I will put blades in the hopper and body parts ... body parts will be placed in a couple of months because I have to go through all my stuff to find them ...lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

My grinder is now all assembled ... just need to do the hamburger and body parts ....


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I am now after a bit of trial and error ... done my hamburger in my grinder ... thanks to a some wonderful people advice and help ... my disaster is now not bad ... lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

My grinder is now done ... will add flies and body parts at a later date ... but it now looks like what I planed it would ...


----------



## TheEvilTwin (Aug 26, 2016)

This looks so good
I love the rust effect, looks suitably worn and used.
Your prop making is great


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Great job, as usual. Love it.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have my first oven built for Mrs. Lovett's kitchen ... still not done since I need to paint and add stuff to the oven door. One more oven to build then I will put the final touches on both of them ...


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

WOW, fantastic as usual. Can you give us a short tutorial as to what you built this from and how you put it together??


----------



## Witchat1&70 (Mar 9, 2018)

Your work is amazing. I, too, would love to know how you went about making your props. The rusting on your grinder is superb.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

bettyboop said:


> WOW, fantastic as usual. Can you give us a short tutorial as to what you built this from and how you put it together??


Thank you so much for your lovely comment ... as to a tutorial ... I am flattered as can be ... all I do is find picture ideas usually by going through Pinterest ... once I find something I like ... I see what I can find cardboard wise and go from there. There are no real plans ... it is as one would say ... a work in progress. For this oven and the grinder ... I had picked up cardboard that were mirror boxes at a salvage store and a $5 stool for the grinder. Once again the grinder is a cross between the two pictures I found and the ovens ... same deal ... two pictures I found on Pinterest. I put the cardboard against the wall the oven is supposed to be and decided on the size that way. They are just squares so no shaping necessary . I added side pieces from a TV box I had saved and a strip of cardboard on the back to brace and keep it together. In the picture I found on Pinterest , one oven is larger than the other so I am building two different sizes. Then I cut strips of styrofoam , cut them 6 inches by 2 1/4 inch , sand the edges and those are my bricks. Glue gun and away I go gluing them on to the cardboard ... voila ... oven.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Witchat1&70 said:


> Your work is amazing. I, too, would love to know how you went about making your props. The rusting on your grinder is superb.


Thank you so much Witchat1&70 ... for my rust I went to fairy graphics. They have a tutorial and show you how to make the rust. I tweeked it a bit using more glue than was asked for ... actually modge podge ... which totally stopped the sand from falling off ... sand and paint ...nothing else and it works like a charm. I used aqua paint mixed in with the sand and glue mixture and stored it in a mason jar. Keeps really well. Then once the first layer of the mixture dries ... I put it on with a sea sponge ... I would suggest letting it dry over night ... then start to add the yellow, red brick and brown paint on top of the the sand layer ... I used a sea sponge once again and dabbed the colours on then used a paint brush to blend the colours together a bit . If you have spots that need more "rust" ... open up your mason jar and have at it!

P.S. I follow you on face book!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

You are knocking it out of the park, great props Margaret!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you and just FANTASTIC...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have finished painting the first of 2 ovens ... the oven doors still need to be finished ... but I feel that they are looking like I want them to ... Here is a picture of Mrs. Lovett's kitchen that I am trying to reproduce ... somewhat ...lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Ovens are now painted ... need to make faux metal doors and then my ovens are done ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

oven #1 doors ... almost finished the first oven ... need to glue the doors on ... black out the holes and finish the "metal" trim.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I am so damn happy ... finished oven #1


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Mrs. Lovetts ovens are now officially done ... next I need to get her work bench done ....


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Outstanding job Margaret! Hope your guests appreciate your hard work and attention to detail.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow Margaret, those ovens look absolutely amazingly realistic! Outstanding work!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have got my barber pole started ... still need to all the details. Have ordered a rotating 10 inch table that should slowly spin the pole around ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Have started on Mrs. Lovett's work bench ... started with a $5 table from a surplus store ... a box from our new lawnmower ... and the squares let over from the window panes ... hopefully it will turn out like I hope it will .... lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have finished Mrs. Lovett's work bench ... now to start on my stairway . Today I also got an amazing package delivered ... gorgeous pillows perfect for the party from an amazing friend!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

those pillows are amazing. You have a great friend!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

The stairs going up to Sweeny Todds barber shop is almost complete ... need one more mule post. Now need to finish the door at the top of the stairs .


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

As usual, it's all looking amazing!! Those pillows are super awesome as well!


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Excellent details, rich colors & pure eye candy!!! You did an excellent job.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Started to get some of the gifts ready ... using stripped paper ... tea staining it and using different templates to make the bags / boxes ....


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Getting the invite put together and then the toner is gone in the printer ... off to Staples ... want to get my invites out tomorrow ...


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

Fabulous, Margaret! Can you tell us what is in the invitation? I am having a hard time determining what is laying in the rafia. And do you mail these invites or give them to your guests personally? How many do you invite to your luncheon?


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

bettyboop said:


> Fabulous, Margaret! Can you tell us what is in the invitation? I am having a hard time determining what is laying in the rafia. And do you mail these invites or give them to your guests personally? How many do you invite to your luncheon?


Thank you so much! What is in the invitation ... the pie ... is gummy body parts. The actual written invite is on the flip side of the pie crust . I mail the invites out and invite 8 to 12 people.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

The invite is now done and it is time to mail them out ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Got all my gifts/ give aways done ... with the help of one talented lady ... Bethany ... She made stickers , a brochure and business cards for me that just add that special something that should delight my guests!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

It all looks fantastic!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

This weekend I got a lot of stuff done ... a couple of bigger props and a whole bunch of little things ... My panels for my building facade are done and the door for the top of my stairs in made ... need to add Sweeny Todd peering from the window. Got all the take home gifts and prizes wrapped and ready and the bags ready for the treats to be put in ... I cannot wait until the end of the month to start assembling all the projects and have it start looking like Mrs. Lovetts Pie Shop ... Now to start all the details ...


----------



## Witchat1&70 (Mar 9, 2018)

Wow! You have been busy. I can’t wait to see this all come together, it’s going to be amazing!!



margaret said:


> This weekend I got a lot of stuff done ... a couple of bigger props and a whole bunch of little things ... My panels for my building facade are done and the door for the top of my stairs in made ... need to add Sweeny Todd peering from the window. Got all the take home gifts and prizes wrapped and ready and the bags ready for the treats to be put in ... I cannot wait until the end of the month to start assembling all the projects and have it start looking like Mrs. Lovetts Pie Shop ... Now to start all the details ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

The Witch at OneandSeventy ... I used your idea for the mirror that I saw on your facebook post and put Sweeny Todd in the door way .... Thanks ... I think it will look great! It adds quite a bit to the doorway and stairway having him peer out ... once again ... thank you for the idea!


----------



## Witchat1&70 (Mar 9, 2018)

Oh wow. I am honoured, Margaret! Please post it to my Facebook Page, to share your talent with everyone. It looks fantastic and I am just a little bit proud to be a small part of your Halloween decor. That’s amazing!




margaret said:


> The Witch at OneandSeventy ... I used your idea for the mirror that I saw on your facebook post and put Sweeny Todd in the door way .... Thanks ... I think it will look great! It adds quite a bit to the doorway and stairway having him peer out ... once again ... thank you for the idea!


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

WOW WOW WOW!!!!! Is all I can say after going through this thread. You are AMAZING!!!!!!! I can NOT wait to see everything come together. All of the talent and creativity in this group is mind blowing. I bow to all of you, I can only aspire to be half the haunters you all are........


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

margaret said:


> This weekend I got a lot of stuff done ... a couple of bigger props and a whole bunch of little things ... My panels for my building facade are done and the door for the top of my stairs in made ... need to add Sweeny Todd peering from the window. Got all the take home gifts and prizes wrapped and ready and the bags ready for the treats to be put in ... I cannot wait until the end of the month to start assembling all the projects and have it start looking like Mrs. Lovetts Pie Shop ... Now to start all the details ...


Now to START the details?? Wow.. your set up is amazing and you have a great eye for detail, there are so many of them! You put so much thought and effort in to your party, I hope you have a great time.. I know everyone invited will!


----------



## Witchat1&70 (Mar 9, 2018)

Hey Margaret. I’m so sorry I missed your comment. I’m rubbish at following along on the HF  Thanks for your wonderful comments, I can’t wait to see everything come together, your makes are incredibly inspirational. If and when you move to the UK, you have a ready-made Halloween making buddy to connect with 



margaret said:


> Witchat1&70. ... I took a look at your website ... awesome stuff! I think that I am going to steal your idea for the bird in the birdcage ... do you think that would be better than the budgies? I am now following you on facebook. As far as moving to the UK ... it would be London ... but it is not finalized yet ... our move may end up not be to the UK.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Witchat1&70 said:


> Hey Margaret. I’m so sorry I missed your comment. I’m rubbish at following along on the HF  Thanks for your wonderful comments, I can’t wait to see everything come together, your makes are incredibly inspirational. If and when you move to the UK, you have a ready-made Halloween making buddy to connect with


It doesn't look like we will be moving to the UK but we do travel there from time to time ... if you need a certain something .... that I can fit in my suitcase ... just let me know!


----------



## Witchat1&70 (Mar 9, 2018)

Ah, what a shame you’re no longer coming to join us! But what a wonderful offer, thank you so much! Best make sure you have a big suitcase....! 



margaret said:


> It doesn't look like we will be moving to the UK but we do travel there from time to time ... if you need a certain something .... that I can fit in my suitcase ... just let me know!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have finished my birdcages which will be hanging above the table with the red lanterns ... once again struggling with "hamburger" ... getting the right colour and texture seems to be a problem again ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

My final attempt at my pot of "hamburger" ... Next my grinder and my bucket of body parts ... seems a trip to the dollarstore is in my future!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Your hamburger meat looks great. What was the process to make it? Looks like maybe cheesecloth but your end result is more glossy and textured. Nice job!


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

I just can not wait to see how this all come together.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

dawnski said:


> Your hamburger meat looks great. What was the process to make it? Looks like maybe cheesecloth but your end result is more glossy and textured. Nice job!


I used thick wool, paint and modge podge... separated the wool into 3 strands ... dipped it in paint ... let it dry and then hot glued it on a foam circle and tried to make it look right ... lol ... tried ... and then covered it in modge podge ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

What ever happened to finding body parts at the dollar stores ... I have been searching every store for parts other than hands and feet ... brains and hearts are inexistent ... had to go to Spirit of Halloween and bought a brain and heart ... each at almost $9 ... Canadian ... but still ... so disappointed . The selection this year is crap!!!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

So I was a "Great Stuff" virgin and asked a bunch of people how I should deal with ... they all gave me good advice and I was ready to tackle the "Stuff". So I am wearing a old lab coat ... rubber gloves ... everything is protected ... don't let it come out too fast ... all the usual stuff and ... it sputtered out ... and hardly expanded at all ... it was so disappointing. The can used and it didn't fill the area at all ... my meat grinder ... So ... I bought a new can ... leaving the meat grinder alone .. with some blood ...it should be fine ... but the bucket of parts ... I will give that a go and see if this other can does the same thing ...


----------



## Witchat1&70 (Mar 9, 2018)

How odd. I don’t know about Great stuff, but our expanding foam would do more than that, even the cheap stuff. I wonder if it was a duff can?



margaret said:


> So I was a "Great Stuff" virgin and asked a bunch of people how I should deal with ... they all gave me good advice and I was ready to tackle the "Stuff". So I am wearing a old lab coat ... rubber gloves ... everything is protected ... don't let it come out too fast ... all the usual stuff and ... it sputtered out ... and hardly expanded at all ... it was so disappointing. The can used and it didn't fill the area at all ... my meat grinder ... So ... I bought a new can ... leaving the meat grinder alone .. with some blood ...it should be fine ... but the bucket of parts ... I will give that a go and see if this other can does the same thing ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I did the best that I could with my "Great Stuff" grinder mess up ... and I think it looks quite okay .... gets the message across ...
I think I will add some perma blood just before the party ....


----------



## sputnikdeb (Sep 22, 2018)

margaret said:


> So I was a "Great Stuff" virgin and asked a bunch of people how I should deal with ... they all gave me good advice and I was ready to tackle the "Stuff". So I am wearing a old lab coat ... rubber gloves ... everything is protected ... don't let it come out too fast ... all the usual stuff and ... it sputtered out ... and hardly expanded at all ... it was so disappointing. The can used and it didn't fill the area at all ... my meat grinder ... So ... I bought a new can ... leaving the meat grinder alone .. with some blood ...it should be fine ... but the bucket of parts ... I will give that a go and see if this other can does the same thing ...


It's been a few years since I've worked with Great Stuff, but as I recall, the cans have expiration dates on them . . . and possibly a "use no later than X-many days after first use" kind of phraseology. You should have gotten great volumes out of one can, so I'd say this one was a dud.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I bought a new can of Great Stuff and this time it did expand ... much better outcome on my bucket of innards ...lol ... still need to put a few body parts in as well ... I also got a few things printed at Staples ... my portrait of Mrs. Lovett will look fantastic in my go to frame ...


----------



## sputnikdeb (Sep 22, 2018)

margaret said:


> I bought a new can of Great Stuff and this time it did expand ... much better outcome on my bucket of innards ...lol ... still need to put a few body parts in as well ... I also got a few things printed at Staples ... my portrait of Mrs. Lovett will look fantastic in my go to frame ...


Oh, that looks positively ghoulish . . . much better can of Great Stuff; wonderful job! Mrs. Lovett in that frame is perfect!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Margaret,
Everything is looking faboolous!!! <3


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Here in Canada we have Thanksgiving on Monday ... I am anxiously awaiting for that to be over so I can stuff all my fall stuff back away and start on preparing for Mrs. Lovetts Pie Shop ... I was working on the last of my "props" yesterday and had to put at least on thing up ....lol


----------



## Witchat1&70 (Mar 9, 2018)

Fantastic, Margaret! How did you make it? Cardboard or wood?



margaret said:


> Here in Canada we have Thanksgiving on Monday ... I am anxiously awaiting for that to be over so I can stuff all my fall stuff back away and start on preparing for Mrs. Lovetts Pie Shop ... I was working on the last of my "props" yesterday and had to put at least on thing up ....lol


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Witchat1&70 said:


> Fantastic, Margaret! How did you make it? Cardboard or wood?


Everything I have made is out of cardboard, thins sheets of foam or dollar store foam boards ... keeping the costs down and easy to dispose of after the event.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

It has begun ... I have started putting up the big pieces I have been working on ... so far I have wall #3 and #4 done ... still need a few things to add detail ... but the basics are done ...


----------



## Witchat1&70 (Mar 9, 2018)

I cannot WAIT to see it all, Margaret! Make sure you take lots of photos and maybe even a video. Feel free to share it on my Facebook Page, too...! Sx



margaret said:


> It has begun ... I have started putting up the big pieces I have been working on ... so far I have wall #3 and #4 done ... still need a few things to add detail ... but the basics are done ...


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I love your set up, and can't wait to see more pics of the party!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

All looks great - but the bucket of innards looks absolutely yummy.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

I have now finished wall #5A , 5B and #2 .... one more major wall to get ready ....


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

omg, this is all amazing. if i ever throw a themed party, i would want you to be the party planner! you are amazing!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I came to see if youd posted more and so glad i did, love your sketches....cant wait to see this thing finally set up...u have really done an amazing job with this theme girl!!!!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Mrs. Lovett's Pie Shop Luncheon was held on Saturday ... here are some photos from the party ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

more pictures from Mrs. Lovett's Pie Shop ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

more photos ... Mrs. Lovett's lavatory ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Mrs. Lovett's Pie Shop ... the actual party ....


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

All the pics look absolutely brilliant! Love the attention to detail - especially the shower curtain and the mat. Did you buy those off the peg or get them made. The backgrounds of old London Town are very impressive. Bet everyone had a fantastic time.


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

DandyBrit said:


> All the pics look absolutely brilliant! Love the attention to detail - especially the shower curtain and the mat. Did you buy those off the peg or get them made. The backgrounds of old London Town are very impressive. Bet everyone had a fantastic time.


Thank you so much DandyBrit ... I bought the shower curtain and bathmat on line ....


----------



## sputnikdeb (Sep 22, 2018)

Absolutely outstanding!


----------



## bettyboop (Jul 24, 2010)

You are the most fun to follow on the site. Congratulations on a job well done!! Just fantastic.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Bravo! Bravo! 

Margaret everything came out fantastic, from the big props like the ovens down to the razor on the sink. Great vision and execution. The meat stew looks so realistic, I gotta tell ya, I'd be a wee bit hesitant to eat that pie you were serving lol. I love how your guests really get into character too and dress the part. Thank you for posting your progress throughout, it has been a true pleasure watching this unfold.

So, what's your plans for next year?.....


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

As always, your attention to detail is stunning and flawless. Turned out absolutely fabulous. And I love that your friends really took the theme to heart with their costumes. Applause all around!


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

omg that looks like that was so much fun!


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

After the Mrs. Lovetts' Pie Shop party and the take down ... I thought I would see if one of the haunts in our city could use some of the props ... so I called one up ...sent pictures and low and behold ... they said they would take them. She came over the next day to pick up all the props and she shows up in the most appropriate of vehicles ... a hearse and ... everything fit in!!!!! I was given two season passes ... which was so sweet ... I was so glad that the props didn't go straight into the trash and got a second life ...


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Today I went to the Calgary Haunt ... the haunt of the people who took my props . I went to the low scare because I am a bit of a chicken when it comes to going through these haunted houses. If someone touched me and I would be out of there ...lol. I was so thrilled to see that they had used all my props and how they used them ... The haunt was fantastic and I hope that they have tons of people go through.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Congrats - that's a real compliment to your work and it's great that something you put so much into can be appreciated by a wider circle of people in it's "afterlife".


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Absolutely stunning, you are so creative! It looks like you had a fantastic party!


----------



## Witchat1&70 (Mar 9, 2018)

Margaret, this is amazing! I also love that you had a photo taken with your OneandSeventy-inspired window. I am so proud. Your creativity is an inspiration. Big love. Sue x


----------



## cody1073 (Jan 17, 2018)

Wow! This is so great! Like being on a movie set


----------



## rainymuffins (Nov 13, 2018)

Such a creative theme! With Sweeney, you get both Halloween and Vintage, what a good combination for fun party planning (especially dressing up). If you want more thank-you gifts ideas, check out Etsy's Sweeney Todd page. 

It's all very creative, and you don't even have to buy anything, they are great inspirations for DIY gifts you can whip up and enjoy in the making.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

WOW! I am b.l.o.w.n away!
I am inspired.
I am in awe.
I want to be you when I grow up.

Now I want to incorporate a whole Sweeney Todd/Mrs Lovetts room into my upcoming Victorian Halloween theme I am doing this year. Yes- my plans have shifted because of your awesome execution!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A member sent me the link to this thread which I hadn't seen. Had to tell you what an amazing job you did and you totally knocked it out of the park. I can't get over all the clever details you incorporated. Definitely memorable for all of us who read your thread and no doubt a party the attendees won't forget!!


----------

